# Yarbo German IC's



## colonelkernel8

I have been surfing eBay for some IC's to replace my less-than-stellar Monster Cable Interlink 250's. I have stumbled across these "German Yarbo Silver Plated Shielded Audiophile Cable" http://cgi.ebay.com/GERMAN-YARBO-SIL...QQcmdZViewItem

 Are these any good? They _look_ nice, but I know that shouldn't be a deciding factor.


----------



## warrior05

can't comment on the cables but i built myself a pair of rca cotton interconnects using yarbo plugs (different model than shown in the ebay auction) and they are really nice. solidly built and looks like they will last a lifetime. hope that helps a little.


----------



## lini

Their website claims "YARBO AUDIOPHILE professional cable is a well-known product of Germany, which is professionally produced (...)" - however, while the plugs look familiar, I've never ever heard of Yarbo cables, nor seen them offered anywhere or read any magazine review about 'em. That doesn't have to mean that it's a bad cable, but it leaves a somewhat fishy smell for my taste...

 Greetings from Munich!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## chesebert

These are ok about the BJC quality IMO, which certainly is reflected in its pricing. But it looks better and has better connectors


----------



## grandenigma1

As far as I know the Yarbo brand is from Hong Kong.


----------



## braillediver

"Item location: hongkong, Hong Kong"


 Mitch


----------



## roibm

I am from germany and I can tell you they are nonames over here. Nobody heard of them actually.
 As far as I know, Yarbo brand was "started" by vt4c.com, after plenty of searching all over the web I couldn't find any other reference to Yarbo in the context RCA/banana/spade
 They are made out of gold plated brass. For the price you can't expect much more, but they are advertised as being high-end, and they are not(no brass is high-end unless it's in the instruments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), so there lies the stinkin' fish.

 I ordered from this guy in the past some bulk silver cable, some RCA connectors and they do sound OK for the money, but it just DOESN'T compare to stuff like VH-Audio's silver wire or some Eichmann Bullet Plugs. They are in a much higher league, but so is the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I don't think I would order again from vt4c.com, at least not connectors/silver wire. In the end, I don't need a lot of RCA connectors, so I'd rather wait get something better than buy something I have no idea what it is, even if it is cheap, sounds decent, is labeled as "Highly recommend"(sc), "Best Price/P"(sc) and "Best SONIC"(sc).


----------



## Oliver :)

Never heard of them either. If you want _nice_ GERMAN ICs, you could go here or here. Be aware that in these places you won't get anything but shipping for $30. These are also fine, lower bling factor though.


----------



## roibm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oliver * /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never heard of them either. If you want nice GERMAN ICs, you could go here or here. Be aware that in these places you won't get anything but shipping for $30. These are also fine, lower bling factor though._

 

Well, I build mine myself... VH and Eichmn got me as a customer for good. Of course, it's a lot of work to build decent ICs, but that's me who's doing it, so no need to pay for it.

 Anyway, back to this guy from HK, he usually also sells stuff on ebay.com and the prices over there are lower(altho he pays the usual ebay fees, funny huh?), so if you want to try his stuff have a look over there first.


----------

